# wmr controller werden nicht angezeigt



## HerrRumpel (25. Februar 2019)

guten Abend 
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Habe heute mein lenovo mixed reality headset bekommen und auch schon ein paar Sachen ausprobiert.
Habe aber Probleme mit den Controllern. Sie sind zwar von bluetooth erkannt und werden als gekoppelt gelistet, aber wenn ich sie einschalte
 (bei diesem Diamaten auf den man schauen soll für Maus/Tastatur oder eben die controller)
leuchten die Dinger zwar hübsch vor sich hin aber auf dem hmd tut sich leider nichts.
der xbox controller funktioniert
vielen Dank falls jmd hilft


----------



## HerrRumpel (26. Februar 2019)

Problem gelöst, kann geschlossen werden.

Hab das mixed reality portal deinstalliert, die Controller enkoppelt, das mr portal erneut installiert und dann konnte man die Controller installieren.
hatte bei der ersten Installation erstmal Maus und Tastatur genommen 
Danke


----------

